# A real-life kissing potion!



## echanting (Oct 15, 2006)

Mabel Iam, author of The Love Diet, created this concoction.

Honey and lemon juice soothe the throat,

and nutmeg de-stresses and relaxes,

making for better kisses.

Hey,it can't hurt!

Ingrdients for 2

*2 tsp. lemon juice

*2 tsp. honey

*1 jigger white rum

*crushed ice

*dash of nutmeg

combine the first four ingredients.

Serve in champagne glasses.

Sprinkle with nutmeg.

Kiss.

I got this from Glamour.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 15, 2006)

Well Ill have to give it a try!

Thanks..


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

Very interesting! LOL! I'm not too sure if this is home-related, so I'm going to move this to "Love and Relationships" instead


----------



## echanting (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Aquilah.

after posting it I realized that too.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 15, 2006)

awesome ill have to give it a try


----------



## Anna (Oct 15, 2006)

ooooooooooooo!! im always telling jeff to kiss me more. im going to try it!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2006)

That sounds cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 16, 2006)

someone let us know if you do it....


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

i might try it...one more reason for my b/f to think im nuts lol


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i might try it...one more reason for my b/f to think im nuts lol haha i know what you mean....mine thinks im insane most of the time...haha


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for postin, will be some passionate snoggin...


----------



## hjpt (Oct 25, 2006)

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 26, 2006)

interesting. I'll give it a whirl


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 27, 2006)

lol intersting


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Nov 6, 2006)

*What do they mean by a "jigger of nutmeg"? Also, wouldn't it taste kinda funny? I could be wrong though.*


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for posting this. Anyone tried it, yet?


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 15, 2006)

hey people anyone tryed it yet? i'm waiting


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah I dont get jigger of rum either. I really should start drinking more lol


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 22, 2006)

Jigger is a bar tool which looks like an hour glass

one side measures 1/2 ounce the other side measures 1/4 ounce...I have also seen some that measure 1 ounce and 2 ounce.....its rum I say 1 ounce per drink


----------

